
Google Cloud Networking Incident - vtemian
https://status.cloud.google.com/incident/cloud-networking/18018
======
sethvargo
This is a duplicate of
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18436187](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18436187).
There's more information in that thread.

------
hkai
IP addresses being advertised... Someone in China diverting traffic again?

~~~
hulahoof
This link[1] was posted in work chat, author believes it is a Russian ISP and
Chinese telecom

[1]
[https://twitter.com/thousandeyes/status/1062102171506765825?...](https://twitter.com/thousandeyes/status/1062102171506765825?s=20)

------
uji
[https://twitter.com/thousandeyes/status/1062102171506765825](https://twitter.com/thousandeyes/status/1062102171506765825)

